# Train show finds and a Question



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I found this nice little lot of cars at a train show. the guy had 2 cars on the table and when I looked at one he asked if I was into slot cars. He had a box under the table with a few odds and ends.

Most guys have unreasonable prices on slot cars at train shows (tyco Petty Esmark, no windshield and worn, $85.00) I made the typical "who the hells smoking pot again" comment and went on.

Anyway, one question I have is about this Vibrator stakebody truck. It has a tan backend. I never saw a tan one, and it don't look painted. you can still see the little wood detail in it.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

So did you buy this lot or not? 

I have seen some slot cars, particularly trucks, that have resided immobile on HO train layouts for years. Could this be one have been liberated from static imprisonment? If so, it could have been painted at some point to look more realistic, just not with period testors enamel. 

I guess somebody like RRR could make their replica truck beds in any color they wanted.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Go figure!!...*

You go to train shows and end up with tjets... Must be your area, or Bob Beers living near mine (lol), but I never find this stuff. My only questions are when is the next "train" show and will you be bringing me and seth to breakfast on the way?? nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I did buy the lot, not really cheap, but very fair.
$10=blue vibrator hotrod
$10=yellow firebird (only missing back bumper)
$20=white camaro, nothing missing or cut
$5= for the chappy
$5=for the red hot rod
and the one I took a chance on $50.00 for the vibrator truck.

the ones I left there.........a red mustang fastback in good condition for 30.00, a mint yellow semi vibrator for 65.00, and other commons


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> You go to train shows and end up with tjets... Must be your area, or Bob Beers living near mine (lol), but I never find this stuff. My only questions are when is the next "train" show and will you be bringing me and seth to breakfast on the way?? nd


They do a "first frost" and "spring thaw" train show in Allentown every year. alot of the same vendors and alot of the same way over priced slot cars (it seems like one out of 15 vendors has one or 2 cars setting out for 30-40 dollars each, all common cars).

I go to pick up odd ball stuff for the platform, grab a couple model railroad books for cool ideas and show Seth the big working displays they put up, we usually hit lunch somewhere afterwards, if we haven't filled up on food there.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

S&D-

NICE finds........if the Camaro is in as good a shape as it apears to be, that alone shold pay for the rest of the lot minus the stake truck! I would have bought the Mistang and Semi as well, both were under priced if in decent shape.

As for the stake bed........Aurora only made it in Green and Gray (or a combonation o these two colors). It would apear, your truck either has painted, resin cast or borrowed matchbox bed. Are the stake sides molded into the bed itself or seperate pieces, do they have woodgrain details molded to the inside of stakes or is it smooth?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice finds... and at a good price too


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

... we like pancakes. ND


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad find at all. Those Xlerator chassis make some nice Tjet chassis conversions. The bods look pretty good for the most part. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

...and bacon. nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the camaro is in great shape, so is the firebird (minus the rear bumper)
I will be taking the stake body truck to the slot show sunday to let Bob Beers have a look, it really looks original. wood grain and all, even the axle piece underneath that hold the extra axle and wheels is molded the same color.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like to buy the #1 Camaro.
DRAGjet


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Durn Ed, I'd have bought the semi first! When all you have is the 'bay, you can luck into one in an odd lot or pay a fortune! Last tractor-trailer set I saw (with logo trailer) went for $275 or thereabouts...... 

Nice lot. I have had little luck at the train show, some offers to sell me stuff that mostly did not pan out, though I was given a well raced flat black-on-the-outside Mako that is now a decent shiny green runner. 

Jeff


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> the camaro is in great shape, so is the firebird (minus the rear bumper)
> I will be taking the stake body truck to the slot show sunday to let Bob Beers have a look, it really looks original. wood grain and all, even the axle piece underneath that hold the extra axle and wheels is molded the same color.


It's original, the new pics tell the story........what you have is aurora, but with a sun or smokers faded grey set of stakes....look close at the pic of the underside, see where it turns to standard grey? Sure does look nice in brown though.

Hope this helps

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

SCJ said:


> It's original, the new pics tell the story........what you have is aurora, but with a sun or smokers faded grey set of stakes....look close at the pic of the underside, see where it turns to standard grey? Sure does look nice in brown though.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Suprise suprise...........I took the truck to the slot show and had Bob Beers check it out........Aurora DID manufacture some of the trailer back ends in this tan color too, just not mentioned or pictured in his catalog.
It is original. And was one hell of a find.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

What?

Bob said that?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I believe he said u were right


----------

